# Diabetes advert



## Steff (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen the new advert from Lloyds pharmacy regarding diabetes with Nadia Sawala fronting it, i like her phrase "not enough exercise,bit of a tummy".


----------



## AJLang (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish 
I only had a bit of a tummy


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 12, 2011)

Not seen the advert but Lloyds have a big push on the diabetes front at the moment, as this is the chemist we use linked to our doctor surgery,

Hubby came out saying about the promotion posters that they've got up at ours, saying 

'We can help you avoid diabetes'

Hubby's feels that this is a tad miss leading Err avoiding T1 diabetes is basically impossible!  You either get it or you don't and theres no measures you can take to avoid it or even try to avoid it!


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 12, 2011)

by the sound of it i dont want to see it.....


----------



## Caroline (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd like to see the advert too, some of them can be misleading to say the least.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 13, 2011)

If you want to see it it's on the Lloyds Pharmacy webiste here:http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/info/diabetes


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 13, 2011)

As an ad for the benefits of early testing for Type 2 diabetes, it isn't bad.  But there is no mention of Type 1.  That's unavoidable and totally unpredictable: you never know if or when the axe will fall.


----------



## Lewy (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought the TV advert was pretty good for a 30 second piece, but this... http://pictures.metro.co.uk/latest-news/865758/Diabetes-Week I'm not too sure about. Scare mongering?


----------



## AJLang (Jun 13, 2011)

The "limbs" advert is awful - rather than scaring people in this way they should be focusing upon images that encourage people that good care should lead to a good life


----------



## Lewy (Jun 13, 2011)

AJLang said:


> The "limbs" advert is awful - rather than scaring people in this way they should be focusing upon images that encourage people that good care should lead to a good life



Couldn't agree more! In my own opinion, focusing on the negatives like this is going to accomplish nothing but instill paranoia in the minds of those living with the condition.


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I took exception to the lack of exercise bit of a tummy comment that was all.Dont do much for the awful misconception that all type 2s are fat slobs that do nothing but sit on the sofa filling there faces...some dont have "abit" of a tummy and do plenty exercise.Sometimes theres no postivity where diabetes is concerned its all doom and gloom when it dont need to be.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2011)

When I was diagnosed someone gave me a collection of previous issues of 'Balnce' as he thought I might find them interesting and I did.  But the BDA had celebrated their 50th Anniversary recently and there were the special issues and supplements from then amongst this pile.  They majored on horror stories.  OK they said it shouldn't happen now.  But I'd been to the clinic and seen the people in wheelchairs.  I always loathed that waiting room, just wanted to get out of there and PDQ.

I was 22 and already felt lost and bewildered - by the cringe did those articles not help.  Cried and cried.  Nightmares.  Perhaps I perceived the dangers more keenly, being that bit older?  Dunno.  But it took me years to get over it.

I don't mean we should hide the truth, no.  But does anyone newly diagnosed - Kate's son for instance - really need to have this rammed down his neck in this way?

Those seatbelt adverts were good I thought, where the unbelted lad in the back killed his mother.  It was presented in a quite factual style - no melodrama, just the facts - and IMHO was all the more dramatic for that lack of dressing up.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 13, 2011)

I understand what you mean.  Thanks to various articles I spent the whole of my childhood (from when I could read) onwards with the fear that I was going to go blind or die from kidney failure and that this would happen within 20 years' of diagnosis Well I did pretty ok for almost the first 40 years of diabetes and although the last years haven't been quite so great I'm still well enough to have a demanding career, study part-time and be as independent as it's possible to be when you no longer drive.......just disappointed that I let all of the scare stories worry me for so long


----------



## rachelha (Jun 13, 2011)

Lewy said:


> I thought the TV advert was pretty good for a 30 second piece, but this... http://pictures.metro.co.uk/latest-news/865758/Diabetes-Week I'm not too sure about. Scare mongering?



That is horrid.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2011)

According to someone on FB these ads are being pulled.


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> According to someone on FB these ads are being pulled.



Oh dear so back to helping people moving abroad for Nadia then.


----------



## shiv (Jun 13, 2011)

They are being pulled due to the distress caused - ie what if a 5 year old with type 1 thought they could be cured.

Children With Diabetes UK were very central to this happening due to the volume of emails and phone calls they made to Lloyds.

They are also changing their printed media before it goes out in the press.


----------

